# Burlington Rock-a-billy needs DRUMMER



## Ham'r Mark (Feb 19, 2007)

That's right folks, *The Vanishers*, located in Burlington need a new drummer. Influences include Setzer, Ness, Cash, Perkins, Presley...

So if you are, or know any drummers, then have them give us a shout.




Cheers...The Ham'r


----------

